# Painting Masonite Stage Floor



## jrubino

We are currently building a new HS Auditorium and Owner has change the hardwood floor originally specified for the Stage to masonite. General Contractor is requesting painting product for the masonite. Any suggetsions?


----------



## sk8rsdad

Lightly sand the entire surface or the paint won't bond well. After that, any good quality paint will do. We use Rosco Tough Black primer with a water-based varithane satin finish topcoat.


----------



## derekleffew

See also this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/scenery/8278-need-advise-masonite-stage-surface.html. 

Note also that Masonite™ as a sheetgood, is no longer made. http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossarys/8330-masonite.html

Make friends with the search feature, especially the one all the way at the bottom of the drop-down menu, as that's the one that is "Powered by Google™."


----------



## Van

Whereas Derek is correct in that Masonite <brand> is no longer produce, there are a number of Tempered Hardboard products availible for use. If you client is requesting a "masonite" material over the existing underlayment, can I assume it's two layers of T&G B/C ply? or a a minimun 2 layers of 3/4 - 5/8" T&G OSB ?, Then I would suggest using 1/4" MDF as a "floor" and inform the client that in the best of all worlds they should then install their own tempered hardboard at the least or another, sacrificial , layer of MDF over that. I would Highly suggest installing your layer of MDF with counter sunk screws 12"oc on perimeter, 18" OC field, or you can expect a LOT of moaning about a Warpy floor. 
And yes, you need to counter-sink every **** one of those holes as MDF won't take screws very well.


----------



## theatre4jc

I was working for a theatre where we used Masonite for our studio space flooring. Definitely have to counter sink the holes. We never sanded out floor. We just put a thick coat of black paint on it, let it dry, then put a second. We also gaffed all our seams and screw holes. Put a new floor covering down about 2 times a year, which was roughly after about 6 productions. Worked great for us. Really softened the steps the actors made.


----------



## cdub260

A good alternative to Masonite for stage floors is a product called Stagelam, which I came across at the 2004 USITT conference. For the 2005 Pageant, we replaced our deteriorating Masonite with this product. We haven't painted our stage since and have not had to do a single repair to the new flooring. The down side, of course is that it's very expensive. When we purchased ours, a 4 ft. by 8 ft. sheet of 1/4 thick Stagelam with pre-drilled, countersunk pilot holes was $118.00 per sheet. I don't know their current pricing.

With the 30+ pieces of heavy rolling scenery in the Pageant, the durability of this product made it worth the expense for us. Whether it would be worth it for your new theatre, I couldn't begin to answer. If, as I suspect, the hardwood floor was dropped due to budgetary concerns, Stagelam may not be an option. Only the powers that be behind your new theatre would know for sure.


----------



## Jay Miller

C.W. , are you still happy with your Stagelam floor. Are you still using it and is scratch removal really as easy as light sanding?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

Another good top layer is plyron - basically plywood with outer layers of tempered hardboard. Very stable. Many fewer screws required.

We changed from tough prime to PPG Breakthrough. It is much less prone to pulling up with tape removal.


----------



## Jay Miller

BillConnerASTC said:


> Another good top layer is plyron - basically plywood with outer layers of tempered hardboard. Very stable. Many fewer screws required.
> 
> We changed from tough prime to PPG Breakthrough. It is much less prone to pulling up with tape removal.


Does this come in 1/4"? We have double 3/4 with a 1/4 overlay


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

No - 1/2, 5/8, & 3/4. We use 1 1/8 ply with 3/4 plyron on top. If you're locked in, do be it.


----------

